# A pair of 65 Stingrays just like the sales brochure



## 60sstuff (Dec 9, 2018)

Original paint shorty Stingrays.

M4 Sky Blue Deluxe
BA Flamboyant Lime Standard

Both still have their factory dated tires.

The early Stingrays are by far the coolest bicycle ever made.

MERRY CHRISTMAS !

Chris.


----------



## Rockman9 (Dec 13, 2018)

Those are awesome.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Holy Crap


----------



## bobcycles (Dec 14, 2018)

Are these restored ?  or mint originals?

NICE regardless!!!


----------



## NickM (Dec 14, 2018)

You my friend, have the nicest collection around !!!


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Dec 14, 2018)

Nice , glad to kno ther in California.


----------

